# „Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015“ – Abstimmunsgruppe 1



## Walt (30 Dez. 2014)

„Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015“ – Abstimmunsgruppe 1 

Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Die Gruppe 1 besteht aus 19 Darstellerinnen, die Gruppe 2 aus 20 Darstellerinnen. 
Aus jeder Gruppe kommen mindestens 9 Darstellerinnen ins ab Mitte Juli 2015 beginnende Finale, danach noch 2 Darstellerinnen mit den danach am meisten Punkten, egal welcher Vorentscheidungsgruppe sie angehören, also insgesamt 20 Darstellerinnen.

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!


In der Gruppe 1 starten 6 Darstellerin aus „Unter uns“ 4 Darstellerinnen aus der „Verbotene Liebe“, 6 Darstellerinnen aus „Lindenstraße“ und 3 Darstellerinnen aus „Sturm der Liebe“ 
In der Gruppe 2 starten eine Darstellerin aus „Rote Rosen“, 9 Darstellerinnen aus "GZSZ", 2 Darstellerinnen aus "In aller Freundschaft" und 8 Darstellerinnen aus "Alles was zählt (AWZ)". 

Ausgewählt wurden Darstellerinnen der Jahrgänge 1983 und jünger.

Viel Spaß beim mitmachen!

Gruß
Walt

Abstimmungsgruppe 1:

Maja Lehrer (Kimberley Pötter), Unter Uns

Maria Kempken (Leonie Weidenfeld), Unter uns

Svenja Jung (Lisa Brück), Unter uns

Sarah Hannemann (Josephine Johlke), Unter uns

Valea Scalabrino (Sina Uhland), Unter uns

Joy-Lee Juana Abiola-Müller (Micki Lassner), Unter uns

Henrike Fehrs (Alexa Berg), Verbotene Liebe

Clara Gerst (Lara Cornelius), Verbotene Liebe

Nicole Mieth (Kim von Lahnstein), Verbotene Liebe

Stefanie Rösner (Mila von Draskow), Verbotene Liebe

Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße

Dominique Kusche (Sophie Ziegler), Lindenstraße

Great Short (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße

Julia Stark (Sarah Ziegler), Lindenstraße

Sara Turchetto (Marcella Varese), Lindenstraße

Cosima Vioala (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße

Christina Balogh (Tina Kessler), Sturm der Liebe

Jennifer Newrkla (Julia Wegener), Sturm der Liebe

Birte Wentzek (Peneleope Schweitzer), Sturm der Liebe


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2014)

Demnächst werden hier auch wieder Pics von den Mädels gepostet... ist alles in Arbeit. 
Wer will, kann natürlich schon abstimmen, Kommentare abgeben und Bilder posten. Dank an Gollum fürs Anpinnen.
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2014)

Hier sind die ersten Bilder. Ihr dürft selbstverständlich auch welche posten:

Maja Lehrer (Kimberley Pötter), Unter Uns






Maria Kempken (Leonie Weidenfeld), Unter uns





Svenja Jung (Lisa Brück), Unter uns





Sarah Hannemann (Josephine Johlke), Unter uns





Valea Scalabrino (Sina Uhland), Unter uns





Joy-Lee Juana Abiola-Müller (Micki Lassner), Unter uns





Henrike Fehrs (Alexa Berg), Verbotene Liebe





Clara Gerst (Lara Cornelius), Verbotene Liebe





Nicole Mieth (Kim von Lahnstein), Verbotene Liebe





Stefanie Rösner (Mila von Draskow), Verbotene Liebe



ta

Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße





Dominique Kusche (Sophie Ziegler), Lindenstraße





Greta Short (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße





Sara Turchetto (Marcella Varese), Lindenstraße





Cosima Vioala (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße





Christin Balogh (Tina Kessler), Sturm der Liebe





Jennifer Newrkla (Julia Wegener), Sturm der Liebe





Birte Wentzek (Peneleope Schweitzer), Sturm der Liebe





Gruß
Walt


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2014)

Stimmen abgegeben


----------



## StefanKa (4 Jan. 2015)

*Valea Scalabrino!*


----------



## StefanKa (22 Jan. 2015)

....und nochmal:
*
Valea Scalabrino*


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2015)

Ich habe mal *Sarah Hannemann* gewählt


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

Sarah Hannemann


----------



## Walt (26 Mai 2015)

Bitte mitmachen! 

Nur noch bis zum 18.07. läuft die Vorentscheidung! Vieles ist offen! Zahlreiche punktgleiche Kandidatinnen! 

Die besten 9 kommen ins Finale, dann noch die beiden nächsten punktgleichen aus beiden Gruppen!

Jetzt abstimmen! 

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (3 Juni 2015)

Stichtag 3.6.2015 sind in dieser Abstimmungsgruppe 1 sechs Soap-Girls auf dem 8. Platz. Sollte sich das bis zum Ende der Abstimmung so bleiben, werden nur die Plätze 1- 7 aus dieser Gruppe ins Finale einziehen, da das Finale sonst zu sehr aufgebläht würde.

Aus der Abstimmungsgruppe 2 würden dann auch nur die Plätze 1 - 7 ins Finale einziehen, es sei denn, dort hätten die nächstplatzierten eine höhere Punktzahl als als die Plätze 8 - 13 der Abstimmungsgruppe 1.

Hört sich kompliziert an, ist es aber nicht.

Die Zahl der Finalteilnehmer sollte 20 Soap-Girls möglich nicht oder nur geringfügig überschreiten.

Ich bin gespannt wie es sich noch entwickelt, vom 12.06. bis 05.07. bin ich im internetlosen Urlaub.

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und vielleicht kristallisieren sich in beiden Gruppen ja jeweils deutlich die 9 bestplatzierten heraus. Ich bin gespannt.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## wagenburg1 (5 Juni 2015)

valea scalabrino wurde bislang ziemlich unterbewertet. scheint sich zu ändern.


----------



## Walt (11 Juni 2015)

So Freunde, ich verabschiede mich mal für drei Wochen ins schöne Schweden. Ich hoffe, ihr stimmt hier weiter fleißig ab. Bin gespannt wie bis dahin das Ergebnis aussieht. Lange läuft die Vorentscheidung ja nicht mehr.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (14 Juli 2015)

*Nur noch 4 Tage läuft hier die Vorentscheidung der Abstimmung zu

"DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2015"

Dann stehen die (voraussichtlich) 20 Finalteilnehmerinnen fest!

Also höchste Zeit, abzustimmen und Einfluss darauf zu nehmen, welche Frauen ins Finale kommen!

Macht mit!

Gruß
Walt*


----------

